# My New GSD Charlie (pic heavy...)



## nbischoff (Sep 2, 2013)

Just picked up my pup who was born on the 24th of July (the biggest pup in the littler). I plan on updating this thread until he's full grown. Currently he's 12lbs and will be 8 weeks old on Wednesday. His dad is 132lbs so I'm curious to see how big he'll get in the next few months


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Aww can't see the pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nbischoff (Sep 2, 2013)

unfortunately I didn't see how to edit my post so ill just repost the pictures here:


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

In the 4th pic, I think that is one of the most blissful puppy pass-outs I've seen. He's very cute!


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ahh such a cutie!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

What a Handsome Boy! My favorite Pic is # 6.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice looking pup, he looks like quite a character!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats and sooo CUTE!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

What a handsome little puppy.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Gorgeous puppy!! Love Pic #3


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Very cute pup! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## nbischoff (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He's a great dog, couldn't be happier with him. I hope to add pictures every week to show his growth over these next months :growingtree: so keep your eye out for them.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Such a cutie!!


----------



## nbischoff (Sep 2, 2013)

Ears are starting to stand up (at least one has...)


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so stinkin cute; look at that face, just adorable. thanks for sharing


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## mrsartz (Oct 19, 2011)

He's so adorable. I remember when Luke was that small. Seems like it was eons ago.


----------



## gregalabama (Jan 5, 2011)

I miss those days almost as much as I'm glad they are long over.


----------



## Big Sid (Jan 26, 2013)

What a handsome little devil. I wanna just scoop him up!


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

He looks awesome, I can't wait to see how he grows up! I'll check this thread frequently.


----------



## nbischoff (Sep 2, 2013)

Updated pictures! Charlie is 9 weeks here and growing like a weed. Weighed in at 16.2lbs today. 
As I stated last week I will continue to do my best to update this thread weekly. Enjoy 

*Sorry for the poor quality on some of the photos, the camera decided not to focus in time.








Here's Charlie playing with my roommates dog Diesel (Transylvanian Hound, 9 months old, roughly 62lbs). The little guy definitely puts up a good fight, despite the fact that he's 4 times smaller


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sweet pics of them playing


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He's very cute!


----------



## KonaKoffee (Sep 23, 2013)

Congrats!! He looks so cute on the sofa!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Charlie looks like a heart breaker and Diesel looks like a good sport! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

nbischoff said:


> unfortunately I didn't see how to edit my post so ill just repost the pictures here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way too cute! I'm in love with this picture!


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

*Sniff* I miss having a puppy, they are just so darn cute!!! 
You've got a REAL cutie there!!!!


----------



## LUV4MAJOR (Sep 11, 2013)

Very handsome


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

great looking pup!!


----------



## nbischoff (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, these two photos were taken last Thursday when Charlie weighed approximately 20.4lbs. I just weighed him today though and the little guy is already 23.8lbs two days shy from being 11 weeks old. Is it just me or is this guy going to become a monster!? What did your puppy weigh at 11 weeks?
More photos Friday when I get my camera back.

Charlie playing with our 12year old border collie while our little Schnuddle watches.

Schnuddle picks up some courage and joins in.


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations! What a Beautiful Pup!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Great pictures.........I'm sure you are proud and rightly so.....


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

He is a doll!

I did not keep perfect track but I know when my pup was 16 weeks he was 33 pounds. He is now 7 months , 26" and over 70 pounds. They get big overnight it seems!


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

What a handsome guy!! He looks A LOT like our boy Eugene who's 18 weeks now (40lbs), very similar color and markings! Congrats!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Charlie is starting to look like trouble  love that one of him showing his teeth with your other dog, and he has attitude too, lol


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Aaawwww!


----------



## nbischoff (Sep 2, 2013)

Here's the guy at 11 weeks and 2 days old. Weighed in at the vet at 24.3lbs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sweet puppy pictures.


----------



## nbischoff (Sep 2, 2013)

Some backyard shots for todays update. Limited to taking pictures of him at the house, so sorry if these are getting repetitive, gotta wait until he's 16 weeks to take some quality photos of Charlie in the outdoors.
Weighed in yesterday at 28.2lbs and just turned 12 weeks old. Growing FAST and getting handsome.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

He's a cute one for sure. We had a soccerball for Franklin and well... it didn't last long.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

What a great looking pup!! Congratulations on getting Charlie


----------



## nbischoff (Sep 2, 2013)

*Long overdue update (Extremely pic heavy..)*

So it's been far too long since I have made an update on this thread so my apologies. Here's a couple pictures that date all the way back to 10/25 where he was still a little guy, I'd like to say approx 30lbs.




Some random pictures taken with my iphone in between 10/25 and today.

11/7/13
It was odd, Charlie's ears stood up for a couple weeks then got floppy again and now are standing up again, anyone else's GSD do that?




11/10/13 
Stinson Beach




11/15/13 
Charlie with his buddy Mason whose actually 2 months older yet the exact same size at the time.


11/25/13 
Staring out at San Francisco


12/1/13 
Bodega Bay




12/14/13



And these yesterday, the guy's a whopping 58lbs now and two days shy of 5months of age. I have no doubt that he will be 100+lbs once fully grown  It's funny people very rarely acknowledge him as a puppy anymore because he's so big.




Here's one of our 12yr old border collie going strong! 

One of the both of them, Charlie is now bigger than her.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

good looking boy Aww they grow so fast. I wish they would stay little a while longer. hehe


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Just went through the entire thread. He is turning into a handsome Dog. The pup pics were so cute. 

My favorite stages are the ear dance and adolescence when the legs, tail and ears are too long.


----------

